# Local hobbyists in southern California (LA/OC) area?



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Not specifically about competition, although perhaps potentially adjacent to it. Interested to see if there are any local (I live in Long Beach) hobbyists who might want to team up to help each other with install projects on our personal cars. Figuring 4 eyes & hands could be better than 2, provide motivation to each other, some might have specialized tools, work space, etc. for mutual benefit. Also could provide an opportunity to check out gear we've never heard, maybe even temporarily swap gear for testing purposes.

For example - I have a good-sized garage (with toilet) and most of the tools needed for just about any install work. Not a ton of car install experience, although I've done a fair amount on my car.

Sound interesting to anyone?


----------

